

We are not generation sell - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/we-are-not-generation-sell/swizec/2926

======
micrypt
"Ask a random twenty something what they want three years from now and you
will mostly get a blank stare. This is not because of a lack of ambition, it’s
because we have no faith in stability. The world has been pretty clear that it
is not willing to provide any sort of stability; so we’ve learned to live
without." - these words ring very true.

------
tadruj
Which reminds me of a pattern I've seen in God father, with my ex boss and
some Silicon Valley middle age hot-shots: they all think they're gonna live
forever. But the time is ticking and new generation is coming quicker than
ever. This makes me happy.

